

Kendo UI vs. ExtJS or other frameworks? - BusterG

We&#x27;ve been trying to identify a framework we can use to replace a traditional Windows back office application with a web-based equivalent which ideally we could build on Rails.<p>In the process we&#x27;ve been evaluating Sencha and ExtJS but found this post here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7152922 (amongst others) which practically mirrors our own experiences.<p>The sample applications and controls are obviously what attracted our attention. Specifically inline editable tables like this: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dev.sencha.com&#x2F;extjs&#x2F;5.0.0&#x2F;examples&#x2F;grid&#x2F;row-editing.html although weve also been inspired by both of these: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dev.sencha.com&#x2F;extjs&#x2F;5.0.0&#x2F;examples&#x2F;desktop&#x2F;index.html and http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dev.sencha.com&#x2F;extjs&#x2F;5.0.0&#x2F;examples&#x2F;portal&#x2F;index.html<p>I&#x27;m hoping for your opinions regarding KendoUI IE do you use it? do you like it? if you had a choice, would you use it again?<p>Is Kendo UI any better&#x2F;worse than others frameworks regarding usability, functionality or even the learning curve?
======
endriju
Just a quick answer - I am actively developing with ExtJS for about 3 years
now. It depends on what product are going to build. I always say that ExtJS is
great for 'excel on the web' kind of applications - desktop like apps. The
grid component is unbeatable, so is the layout system (which limits the CSS
nightmare pretty much).

However there are caveats of which mostly discussed is steep learning curve.
It's true that it takes some time till one uses ExtJS in the right way. Blog
posts like this one are a good read before starting new project
[http://www.sencha.com/blog/top-10-ext-js-development-
practic...](http://www.sencha.com/blog/top-10-ext-js-development-practices-to-
avoid)

I have no experience with KendoUI, but from what I saw it is the closest match
to ExtJS in terms of developing desktop-like JS apps. And it's free.

Edit: looks like KendoUI is not free anymore.

